# Extended Elk....



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

I am looking for someone to point me in the right direction for this question. I know archery elk is hunter's choice, but bulls have to be spike/any bull appropriate for the area you are hunting. My question, that I cannot find in the "guidebook" is if I hunt the extended hunt (Wasatch), this normally would be a spike only area, right? So on the extended, is it still spike only, or does it become "any bull" for the extended?


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

On the Wasatch front, it is any bull.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## biggymrat (Sep 4, 2012)

From what I understand it is any bull, but only in the Wasatch front extended area. Not the whole Wasatch front.


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

One day, the DWR will learn to write the proclomations more clearly about this issue. This has always been confusing. I have gotten several different answers from different people at the DWR. 

Another big change this year (which was not highlighted anywhere) is that the extended archery area is no longer hunters choice for deer until after the regular archery season.


----------



## blackirish (Apr 2, 2011)

from the 2012 guide book:

"One elk—either any bull or antlerless—on
the Wasatch Front or Uintah Basin extended
archery areas from Aug. 18 to Sept. 14"

and


"One elk—either any bull or antlerless—
within the Wasatch Front and Uintah
Basin extended archery areas from
Sept. 15–Dec. 15"


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I got a question, anyone know if you didn't fill your LE tag if you can hunt on the extended? From the way it's worded in the Proc it doesn't sound like that's a possibility to me. Which seems strange since I paid nearly 6 times the cost of a general tag.


----------



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

your le tag is only good for your le unit.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

bullelk7 said:


> your le tag is only good for your le unit.


What I thought, thanks.


----------

